# Wood in Fraser Canyon



## ddsulli (Apr 24, 2007)

There is a river wide strainer on this run. I'm not familiar with rapid names but it is after the second bridge there are two rapids after the second is where the strainer is. It is not in a rapid so can be portged fairly easily river left. 

Anyone out there with a raft and a chainsaw?? Don't know ho else to get it out, would be a long trek down the tracks.


I'm new up here in Grand County so this was my first run on the Fraser. Gauge on Eddy flower says too low but it is runable.


----------



## ddsulli (Apr 24, 2007)

Forgot to mention there is another strainer toward the begining of the run but can be run river left without portage.


----------



## roxy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Strainer*

Have small raft and chainsaw - will travel... The boys and I will have to go take a peep later this week when the weather gets a little bit warmer. I will let more Fraser boaters know - thanks.

Welcome to the Fraser Valley!

H

*paddle all summer*


----------

